# Eva Gillett/Unforgettable Maltese?



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

If anyone has first-hand experience with this breeder, please PM me. She is on the AMA breeder list but I am not familiar with her. I just love the look of her dogs. Thank you.:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- Eva is a very nice person, imho, a good breeders who has some very nice dogs.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks, Lynn..:wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Eva and her entire family are really nice. I met her last year in Atlanta and spoke briefly with her this year at Nationals. She also responded to my email way back when i was looking for a retiree in 2007.


----------

